# [SOLVED] Alienware m14x won't turn on!?



## papaburgos (Sep 29, 2011)

I have had my new alienware m14x laptop for about 2 weeks now, but now it has begun doing some weird things that are freaking me out. First it wont startup, the fan starts for a second and lights light up but then a loud beeping fiollows, it beeps 7 TIMES. Then when I go to charge it the little light wont light up like the battery isn't connected but it is! Please helpi would really appreciate it


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Alienware m14x won't turn on!?*

Hi papaburgos, welcome to TSF

since this laptop is only 2 weeks old i would return it for an exchange or fixed under warranty.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Alienware m14x won't turn on!?*



oscer1 said:


> Hi papaburgos, welcome to TSF
> 
> since this laptop is only 2 weeks old i would return it for an exchange or fixed under warranty.


I agree. This would be the best option. Can't find any reference to that beep code from the Dell Support Site.


----------



## papaburgos (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Alienware m14x won't turn on!?*

Yeah, I called hardware support and they had a guy come down and replace the entire motherboard. computer runs perfect now  thanks for the help guys


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Alienware m14x won't turn on!?*

your welcome, glad you got it sorted.


----------

